# I miei primi 100 passi con Gentoo:

## Ciccio Bueo

visto che sono in procinto di installere gentoo su una nuova macchina, volevo ricontrollare insieme a voi la procedura d'installazione che ho usato per la macchina attuale, praticamente per essere sicuro di installare tutto bene, avevo preso nota di ogni modifica e ogni dato che avevo utilizzato in fase d'installazione,  poi ho aggiornato alcune cose in maniera da sveltire le prossime installazioni su altri pc, quindi, partendo da questa base, cosa mi consigliereste di fare/modificare alla procedura di setup?  

ora uso un computer in cui và tutto, ma non ci sono arrivato al primo tentativo,  volevo chiedervi quali migliore sia possibile applicare già in fase d'installazione.

```

1   ls /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty

2   loadkeys it.map.gz

3   adsl-setup

   ->   xxxx

   ->   eth0 (facoltativo default)

   ->   no

   ->   212.216.112.112 (dns) (oppure usare "SERVER")

   ->   212.216.172.62 (dns2)

   ->   pw

   ->   1

   ->   y

4   adsl-start

5   ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com

6   fdisk /dev/hda

   ->   partizionare   /dev/hda1 *   id 83

            /dev/hda2   id 82

            /dev/hda3   id 83

```

 qui pensavo di cambiare le partizioni in modo da ottenere maggiore sicurezza e velocità... tipo una partizione separata per la home in ext3

```

7   mke2fs /dev/hda1

8   mkreiserfs /dev/hda3

9   mkswap /dev/hda2

10   swapon /dev/hda2

11   mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

12    mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

13   mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

14   mkdir /mnt/gentoo/proc

15   mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

16   date

17   cd /mnt/gentoo

18   links2 ftp://gentoo.risq.qc.ca/releases/x86/2004.2/stages/i686

   -> selezionare lo stages e premere "d" 

   -> selezionare l'md5 relativo allo stage scelto e premere "d"

   --> MIRROR (opzionale) "links2 http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml"

19   md5sum -c stage1-x86-2004.2.tar.bz2.md5

20   tar -xvjpf stage?-*.tar.bz2

21   eventuali modifiche -> "nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf"

      CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon -pipe  -fomit-frame-pointer"

      CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

      CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

      MAKEOPTS="-j2"

      GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"

      USE="-qt -kde gtk gtk2 gnome gimpprint cups foomaticdb ppds usb acpi alsa tiff                xvid divx4linux"

      PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/"

      ALSA_CARDS="ymfpci"

```

ovviamente le flag sono da cambiare in quanto il processore sarà un celeron da 1.4 ghz (mi sembra...) e la scheda audio e video sono integrate nella scheda madre

```

22   cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

23   chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

24   env-update

25   emerge sync

26   emerge system (moltooo tempo)

27   ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe /etc/localtime

28   emerge gentoo-dev-sources (kernel 2.6)

29   ls -l /usr/src/linux (controlla se c'è il kernel giusto)

   --> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 Oct 13 11:04 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.*.25-gentoo (se non è così:)

   --> digitare:    rm /usr/src/linux

          cd /usr/src

         ln -s linux-2.*.25-gentoo linux

30   lsmod (per vedere i moduli caricati dal livecd)

----------COMPLAZIONE KERNEL

31   cd /usr/src/linux

32   make menuconfig

33   Code maturity level options --->

     [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

34   Processor type and features --->

   disttivare "symmetric multi-process" in support

     Subarchitecture Type (PC Compatible) --->

   Processor family (Athlon/Duron/K7) --->

35   File systems --->

   Pseudo filesystems

   [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)

     [*] /proc file system support

     [*] /dev file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)

     [*]   Automatically mount at boot

36   <*> Reiserfs support

     <*> Ext3 journalling file system support

   

39   Device Drivers --->

   Network support --->

   Networkung suppor --->

     <*> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

     <*>   PPP support for async serial ports

     <*>   PPP support for sync tty ports

   (controllare scheda ethernet)

40   make && make modules_install

---------------DOPO LA COMPILAZIONE

41   cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r7

42   cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.8-gentoo-r7

43   cp .config /boot/config-2.6.8-gentoo-r7

44   nano -w /etc/fstab

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/hda3               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/dvd        auto            noauto,user,ro          0 0

/dev/hdd1               /mnt/rimovibile ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user,ro          0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

45   echo tux > /etc/hostname

46   echo miaazienda > /etc/dnsdomainname

47   rc-update add domainname default

48   nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

49   iface_eth0="up"

50   rc-update add net.eth0 default

   nano -w /etc/hosts

      127.0.0.1     localhost

      192.168.0.7   tux.miaazienda tux

51   nano -w /etc/rc.conf

   ---> keymap "it"

52   emerge grub

53   grub --no-floppy

   grub> root (hd0,0)          (Specifica dove è la partizione /boot)

   grub> setup (hd0)           (Installa GRUB nel MBR)

   grub> quit 

54   nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

   default 0

   timeout 10

   splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

   title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.8

   root (hd0,0)

   kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda3

55   emerge syslog-ng

56   rc-update add syslog-ng default

57   emerge vixie-cron

58   rc-update add vixie-cron default

59   emerge reiserfsprogs

60   emerge rp-pppoe

61   passwd (renoir)

62   useradd ufficio -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash

63   passwd ufficio

63   xxxxxx

--------> RIAVVIO

64   etc-update

   inserire il numero del file da controllare

   y

65   exit

66   cd /

67   umount /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo

68   reboot

------>SE TUTTO VA BENE...

69   riconfigurare l'adsl e avviarla

70   emerge xorg-x11

71   env-update

72   source /etc/profile

73   X -configure

74   Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new

#75   cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf

76   nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf

77   ---->aggiungere nella sezione    "InputDevice"

                 Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"

                 Driver    "keyboard"

                 Option    "XkbLayout" "it"

   --->per il mouse con rotellina:   Identifier  "Mouse1"

                   Driver      "mouse"

                   Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

                   Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

                  Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   ---> per il monitor:      Section "Monitor"

                   Identifier  "necV72"

               HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

               VertRefresh 50-70

               Section "Screen"

                   Identifier  "Screen 1"

                  Device      "AsusV7100"

                  Monitor     "necV72"

                   DefaultDepth 24

                   Subsection "Display"

                    Depth      24 

                      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                    ViewPort   0 0

                   EndSubsection

 

78   startx (e vedere se tutto và)

79   exit

-----> INSTALLARE GNOME

#80   nano -w /etc/make.conf

#81   aggiungere la voce: USE="-qt -kde gtk gnome"

82   emerge gnome xscreensaver (moltooo tempo)

83   env-update && source /etc/profile

84   /etc/init.d/famd start

85   rc-update add famd default

86   exit

87   utente

88   pw utente

89   echo "exec gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc     (~ si ottiene premendo F6)

90   startx

ritornare root

91   rc-update add xdm default

92   ls /etc/X11/Sessions

93   nano -w /etc/rc.conf

   editare le voci:    KEYMAP="it"

            DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

            XSESSION="Gnome"

```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> volevo ricontrollare insieme a voi la procedura d'installazione che ho usato per la macchina attuale

 

Interessante ma secondo me é sempre bene seguire il manuale.... cosa non troppo difficile visti i tempi di gentoo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## arnor

c'è in giro qualche howto per velocizzare l'installazione. Copiare per esempio un disco da macchina A a macchina B dove l'hardware di B != da B. Magari che spieghi i punti da controllare.... immagino il kernel, i controller scsi, altro?

ciao lorenzo

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ok, grazie, ma la mia richiesta è differente, forse sono stato poco chiaro, volevo chiedervi se secondo voi magari vale la pena fare fare gli emerge che mi servono (quelli standard, firfox, gnome, evolution, k3b, openoffice) in un ordine particolare,  oppure è meglio fare prima un emerge cups.

oppure anche sulle partizione, se ne è discusso molto, ma così, come parere, scondo voi ne bastano 4 (boot, home, / ,swap) o vale la pena farne di più? e i file sistem? io farei boot ext2, home e / ext3.

però se mi confermate che in linea di max va bene, faccio così ed eventualemnte correggo "in corso d'opera"..

ciao!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *arnor wrote:*   

> c'è in giro qualche howto per velocizzare l'installazione. Copiare per esempio un disco da macchina A a macchina B dove l'hardware di B != da B. Magari che spieghi i punti da controllare.... immagino il kernel, i controller scsi, altro?
> 
> ciao lorenzo

 

dici che può andar bene copiare le partizioni e poi riconfigurare? non è per niente male come idea!!! 

per il kernel.... eh... in effeti l'ho compilato più e più volte prima di avere tutto ok, però non mi ricordo bene tutte le modiifche fatte... tra le cose importanti mi ricordo che devo attivare il supporto per usb stampanti, ma forse è già preimpostato... ma altre cose magari mi sfuggono...  :Shocked: 

----------

## neryo

 *Quote:*   

> ok, grazie, ma la mia richiesta è differente, forse sono stato poco chiaro, volevo chiedervi se secondo voi magari vale la pena fare fare gli emerge che mi servono (quelli standard, firfox, gnome, evolution, k3b, openoffice) in un ordine particolare, oppure è meglio fare prima un emerge cups. 

 

Se imposti correttamente le USE flags penso che l'ordine sia ininfluente.. visto che poi le dipendenze vengono soddisfatte automaticamente.

 *Quote:*   

> scondo voi ne bastano 4 (boot, home, / ,swap) o vale la pena farne di più? e i file sistem? io farei boot ext2, home e / ext3. 

 

Dipende... fare partizioni separate e' una scelta personale.. magari dovuta al fatto che facilita il backup di intere partizioni.. oppure per il semplice fatto che il tipo di azioni fatte dal sistema operativo sul quel tipo di filesystem sono ad esempio piu veloci  per i file di piccole dimensioni con il filesystem PLUTO, invece che con il file PIPPO... quindi guardati le caratteristiche dei vari file system e scegli quale mettere per ogni tipo di partizione. Guardati anche la differenza tra ext2 e ext3, c'e' un motivo perche' nel manuale consigliano di mettere la ext2 su quella di boot!

Ciao

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

vale la pena installare anche udev e beagle?

----------

## Thrain

udev conviene senz'altro, è eccezionale, anche perché con l'accoppiata hal+dbus accadono miracoli  :Very Happy: 

Beagle non l'ho provato ancora...

Ciao

----------

